# Weird ears?



## hellbentheart (Jul 8, 2014)

Today my friend pointed out that my 10 1/2 week old puppy has oddly shaped ears. I didn't even notice it before, but now I see it every time I look at her.



















Looks like a triangle was cut out above the base or something...lol. Only one ear is up right now but they're both shaped the same way. Has anyone seen this before? Will they change as she grows or will they always be weird?  It doesn't matter either way, still love her to death, I'm just curious because I've never seen a GSD with ears like this and I can't imagine how goofy it'll look when they're both fully erect (assuming they will be).


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When I joined, I was worried about my puppy's ears too. Now, they are both upright and fine. Someone told me they rise at different times, give it time, soon you will be saying 'when are you ever going to grow into those ears!'. They are georgeous!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's fine, just a puppy!!!!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

They look totally normal to me. That notch is normal.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ears look normal to me too. the bottom notch won't be so noticeable as he grows into his ears and his head widens.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

*" I'm just curious because I've never seen a GSD with ears like this "

*Well, here's one for you....now you've seen two.

Ears both stood later on...no problem.


SuperG


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The notch looks big because she's little, but it's normal.


----------



## hellbentheart (Jul 8, 2014)

SuperG said:


> *" I'm just curious because I've never seen a GSD with ears like this "
> 
> *Well, here's one for you....now you've seen two.
> 
> ...



LOL, of course I've seen plenty of GSD pups with one ear up and one ear down. I was talking about the "notch" in her ears, as others are calling it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

As was I.....harder to see on my coat.....but when I would hold her downed ear up at that age....they were symmetrical......do you notice a big difference in proportion and dimensions when you do the same? 


SuperG


----------

